# Any Undocumented Engine Parameters?



## kriztofo (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys.

I'm new here (as you can probably tell) but I've done quite a bit of scripting for Tonehammer -- especially the updated versions of Requiem coming soon.

I was wondering if there are any undocumented engine parameters where one can change the "Tracking" or "Reverse" options of specific groups? KSP documentation doesn't show any, but it does have some "Source" parameters listed and I was holding on to the fading pipe dream that there might be some that are undocumented.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## kriztofo (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for your response.

I hoped some things might be script-able since things like whether or not a group is a round robin group is accessible.

But thanks for the idea about changing the tuning based on the distance from the root note; I never would have thought of that.

Also, I love your KSP editor. It makes life a whole lot easier.

Is it a bug in the editor that scripts fail to compile thinking that $VCC_PITCH_BEND is undefined? It's easy enough to work around but I was just curious if it was a bug or feature to prevent something bad from happening.


----------



## kotori (Aug 11, 2010)

kriztofo @ Thu Aug 12 said:


> Also, I love your KSP editor. It makes life a whole lot easier.
> 
> Is it a bug in the editor that scripts fail to compile thinking that $VCC_PITCH_BEND is undefined? It's easy enough to work around but I was just curious if it was a bug or feature to prevent something bad from happening.



I'm glad to hear that. Regarding $VCC_PITCH_BEND I am having no trouble with it and I think it should have been included for a quite long time now. Are you using the latest version?

In any case I made it so that users can easily modify a file called ksp_util.txt inside the installation folder (if you're on mac I think you need to open and look inside the application package to find it) to add new built-in variables/functions. I think the pattern should be readily apparent just by skimming through the file contents. You could try to verify that $VCC_PITCH_BEND is included in the variables section of that file in case you have previously changed it.


----------



## snapshot (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi guys

well ,seem like there are some undocumented parameters/commands. i cant find them in my manual :(

$INTMOD_TYPE_LFO
$INTMOD_TYPE_GLIDE

$EFFECT_TYPE_FILTER

$LFO_TYPE_MULTI
$LFO_TYPE_RANDOM
$LFO_TYPE_RECTANGLE
$LFO_TYPE_SAWTOOTH
$LFO_TYPE_TRIANGLE

im wondering how to use it and where ,seems like those are options for changing effect type within one slot . im just guessing , not luck with experimenting yet :/


anybody ?
K
~o)


----------



## snapshot (Aug 25, 2010)

True !


----------



## muzicphiles (Aug 31, 2010)

a bit off topic.. but wanted to congratulate you on the good work on the TH requiem script. 
! cheers


----------

